# Shark Rigs...any tips



## PCsurffisher (Aug 19, 2009)

I want to do some shark fishing from the surf and was looking for some help on how to make the best rig I can. I know ya'll have a shark tourn. every year.:bowdown Thanks for your help.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

What kind of gear do you have already? Or are you wanting to start from scratch?


----------



## PCsurffisher (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got an Okuma 20w &30w2speeds and a 330gti. So I should be ok on reels and rods.Maybe? So it may just be the rig I help with.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

You can go several different ways with your leader. You will hear many different ideas but here is a simple one that will get you started.

I'm assuming your yaking baits out? If so, purchase some 250+lb sevenstrand leader and the correct crimp sleeves to go with it. Buy a pack of decent swivels and some 20/0 circle hooks or J hooks if you prefer. Make the leader at least 10' long. 

That should get you started. I use this set up sometimes but I also use a 300lb mono with bite leader setup also.....but the above will get you started.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

The trick is to have enough line to get the bait out to the 2nd sandbar and still have enough left to fight the fish with. I assume you want to target the big boys? As far as leaders go I'd say go long on the beach that way you'll have some room to work with the fish once you get emup close. I'd say 12 - 15ft around 200# wire or better with the plastic coating if you can find it. I'veseen several sharks drop the bait because I believe they can taste that metal leader wire.Thier sensory organs all work off of electrical impulses and metal will effect those senses. Use a good fairly large circle hook the monster sized hooks are not needed. Theres alot more that goes into beach fishing for sharks but that will get you started in the tackle department. There are lots of methods for getting the bait out, holding the bait down, what kind of bait to use, best time to go etc etc etc. We use9/0 - 16/0 Penn reels stout rods an usually yak out the baits. Lots of different technics just gotta read up a little. Try southfloridasharkclub.comit give some ideas there is also some Texas boyson here that seem to know what time it is....... Might want to google texassharkfishing just to see what comes up.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

> The trick is to have enough line to get the bait out to the 2nd sandbar and still have enough left to fight the fish with. I assume you want to target the big boys? As far as leaders go I'd say go long on the beach that way you'll have some room to work with the fish once you get em up close. I'd say 12 - 15ft around 200# wire or better with the plastic coating if you can find it. I've seen several sharks drop the bait because I believe they can taste that metal leader wire. Thier sensory organs all work off of electrical impulses and metal will effect those senses. Use a good fairly large circle hook the monster sized hooks are not needed. Theres alot more that goes into beach fishing for sharks but that will get you started in the tackle department. There are lots of methods for getting the bait out, holding the bait down, what kind of bait to use, best time to go etc etc etc. We use 9/0 - 16/0 Penn reels stout rods an usually yak out the baits. Lots of different technics just gotta read up a little. Try southfloridasharkclub.com it give some ideas there is also some Texas boys on here that seem to know what time it is....... Might want to google texassharkfishing just to see what comes up.




What he said...only thing I would add, I've tried several leader setups, and the setup in the TX shark fishing handbook has been by far the best. The prefab jobs from Sea Striker etc. leave a lot to be desired for surf sharkin, and they're cheap to make. And a cordless drill and some galvanized wire plus 8-10 oz. bank style sinkers make killer cheap spider weights.


----------



## PCsurffisher (Aug 19, 2009)

> *PCsurffisher (3/3/2010)*I want to do some shark fishing from the surf and was looking for some help on how to make the best rig I can. I know ya'll have a shark tourn. every year.:bowdown Thanks for your help.


Thanksfor the help, it's great to have local knowledge like this accessible from a computer here in Echo,Alabama. When me and my son catch a shark we'll have to post some pics. Thanks again. Oh yeah those Texas guys got it going on too.


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

The streight wire is the best. Tigers will bite through 7strand or 49strand. Use a few feet of wire and several feet of cable or 600lb mono. always want the leader 4 feet longer than the max fish ya plan on catching. If ya use cable use galvanized, it is harder than stainless. Single strand isharder for the fish to cut. Replace it often. Good luck. Team Kane Mano:bowdownWe should fish some time. going monday or tuesday.


----------

